# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  VolcanoBot 1, volcano-diving robot, Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Developers:

Carolyn Parcheta 

Jet Propulsion Laboratory

Aaron Parness

"NASA Robot Plunges Into Volcano to Explore Fissure"

January 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

2014 Expedition Granted Finalist: Inside A Volcano 

Published on Sep 16, 2014




> Let's map a volcanic conduit system with a wall-climbing robot. It's never been done before, but it's not impossible.
> 
> Vote for Dr. Carolyn Parcheta, along with her teammates, Aaron Parness, Nick Wiltsie, Catherine Pavlov and Kalind Carpenter, at ExpeditionGranted.com. One winner will be selected by your votes to receive $50,000 to fund their dream expedition!

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA robot dives into old lava crater"
VolcanoBot 1 has explored an inactive Hawaiian volcano.

by Emiko Jozuka
January 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Awesome Lady Geologist Builds Volcano-Diving Robots With NASA, Because Robots Weren’t Indestructible Enough"
No one tell the T-1000 about this technology.

by Dan Van Winkle
January 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

B-roll: VolcanoBot Explores Volcanic Fissure
January 14, 2015




> B-roll for media: Researchers from NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory took a robot called “VolcanoBot 1” to a fissure at the active Kilauea Volcano in Hawaii in May 2014.

----------


## Airicist

B-roll: VolcanoBot Explores Volcanic Fissure
September 30, 2015




> B-roll for media: Researchers from NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory took a robot called “VolcanoBot 1” to a fissure at the active Kilauea Volcano in Hawaii in March 2015.

----------

